# FAQ, suivez le guide...



## golf (11 Juillet 2004)

Nous allons, au fil du temps, vous proposer des réponses à des questions souvent posée, des explications et des liens...

Merci de nous poser des questions et de nous donner des idées, ceci par MP  

[Encyclopédie dédiée] WiKi MacGénération

[Encyclopédie informatique libre]Comment Çà Marche...


Wikipédia, l'encyclopédie globale libre et gratuite...

_____________________________

Les sites de recherches :

Versiontracker (us)... 

FrTracker (vf)...

Macupdate (us)...

FreewarePub et l'app KidiFree (vf)...

Framasoft : logiciels libres, section Mac


_____________________________
*Important*
​
Je rappelle à toutes les MacGéennes et tous les MacGéens que,  via votre Tableau de Bord, vous avez accès à la Messagerie Privée des Forums de MacGénération où vous avez peut être des MPs qui vous attendent


----------



## golf (11 Juillet 2004)

Vous avez plusieurs façon de rechercher une réponse à votre question !...

La lecture des titres des fils du forum ; nous avons essayé de regrouper par thèmes ou marques ou encore questions types...

En utilisant la fonction recherche du forum [ou la recherche générale des forums] ; là vous pouvez utiliser plusieurs index différents mais les plus courants sont :
- le type de périph, imprimante, scanner, hub...
- les marques des périphs
- les types de connection, usb, WiFI ou encore BlueTooth
...

Mais surtout avant de poster, recherchez si un fil n'est pas déjà ouvert 


______________________________________
*Libellés et objets des forums techniques de MacGé*​

*Forums Apple :* ...par ici... 

*Mac OS X :* Utilisateur débutant ou confirmé : toutes les questions, les astuces et les conseils sur le système d'exploitation Mac OS X (10.0 à 10.4.x).

*Mac OS Classic :* Tout sur Mac OS Classic, de la version 7.x à la version 9.x.

*Mac de bureau :* Power Macintosh, iMac ou eMac. Pour tout savoir sur le Mac qui repose sur votre bureau.

*Mac portables :* PowerBook ou iBook. Votre Mac est mobile et vous apprendrez ici comment exploiter au maximum ses performances.


*Forums création :* ...par ici... 

*Arts graphiques :* Dessin, graphisme, PAO, animation, 3D, typographie, colorimétrie, retouche photo, metiers d'infographiste.

*Photo :* Photographe amateur ou averti sur Mac, toutes les questions, les conseils et les solutions matérielles ou logicielles sont évoquées ici.

*Vidéo :* Questions techniques ou conseils sur les logiciels, d'iMovie à Final Cut Pro, et les matériels, cartes d'acquisition ou camescopes compatibles Mac.

*Musique :* Créez, écoutez, diffusez et profitez des capacités musicales de votre Mac (Attention: pour iPod et iTunes, rendez-vous sur les forums iGeneration.fr).


*Forums conseils :* ...par ici... 

*Switch et conseils d'achats :* Vous passez du PC au Mac. Que faut-il choisir selon ses besoins ? Où acheter et à quel prix ? Comment trouver de l'aide ou un dépannage ?

*Logiciels :* Bureautique, bases de données, solutions professionelles, logiciels d'éducation, ...

*Internet :* Tout ce qui concerne l'utilisation quotidienne de l'Internet : navigateurs Web, iChat & Co, fournisseurs d'accès, netiquette, chat, courriel...

*Le Mac en réseau :* Que ce soit en entreprise ou à la maison, entre Mac et Mac ou Mac et PC, sans fil ou avec fil. Découvrez ici toutes les solutions pour mettre votre Mac en réseau.

*Informatique nomade :* Comment utiliser tous les appareils nomades, du Palm au téléphone portable en passant par le PocketPC ou le GPS avec votre Mac.

*Périphériques :* Imprimantes, scanners, graveurs CD/DVD, etc... .

*Jurassic Macs :* Faites revivre ce vieux Mac qui ne demande qu'un peu d'attention. Sentimental, moi ?


*Forums développement - Project:Omega :* ...par ici... 

*Développement sur Mac :* Le développement d'applications sur Mac, langages, environnements et outils : programmation Cocoa, Java, Carbon...

*Développement web :* Pour les webmasters qui utilisent PHP, MySQL, JavaScript, Flash, SPIP et les autres technologies du Web sur leur site.

*Unix, Linux & Open Source :* Découvrez ici comment utiliser ces logiciels, les compiler et maîtriser également les versions PPC de Linux


----------



## golf (11 Juillet 2004)

Pilote imprimante universel...

_________________________
Conseils d'achat d'imprimante [2]...
Conseils d'achat d'imprimante [1] Fermé

Quelle laser N&B [Usb/Ethernet - Airport/Bluetooth]... 

Quelle laser couleur ! Perso, pro ou photo !... 

Quelle imprimante multifonctions Choisir [2]...
Quelle imprimante multifonctions Choisir [1] Fermé

Imprimante multifonctions HP, votre avis ? 

Les imprimantes Epson... 

Les imprimantes Canon... 

Les imprimantes HP... 

_________________________
Imprim. HP : des impressions, des pilotes et des maux [2]... 
Imprim. HP : des impressions, des pilotes et des maux [1] Fermé

HP US : support et pilotes...

Imprim. Canon : des impressions, des pilotes et des maux [2]...
Imprim. Canon : des impressions, des pilotes et des maux [1] Fermé

Imprim. Epson : des impression, des pilotes et des maux [2]...
Imprim. Epson : des impression, des pilotes et des maux [1] Fermé

Imprim. Lexmark : des impressions, des pilotes et des maux !...


Apple's LaserWriters' collection [2]... 
Apple's LaserWriters' collection [1] Fermé

Apple's StyleWriters' collection

_________________________
Connectique et bus [ports] (Usb & FW) !... 

_________________________
BlueTooth et les imprimantes !...

WiFi [Airport (Extrem et Express)] et les imprimantes !...

WiFi [Airport (Extrem et Express)] et les imprimantes multifonctions !...


----------



## golf (2 Octobre 2004)

Quel DD 3.5" externe [FW, USB] ! 
Quel DD 2.5" externe [FW, USB] !... 
Quel DD externe [FW, USB] !... 

Le MacMini et les DD externes...

Quel DD 3.5" interne !... 
Quel DD 2.5" interne !... 

Quel DD interne pour G5 !...

DD S-ATA [interne] ou FW800 [externe] 

Le S-ATA émerge... 

DD réseau [NAS][Ethernet filaire et WiFi] 

_________________________
Des DD externes et des maux [2]... 
Des DD externes et des maux [1] Fermé

Format DD PC et Mac [2]
Format DD PC et Mac [1] Fermé

Les DD LaCie [2]... 
Les DD LaCie [1] Fermé

DD Iomega et le Mac !...

_________________________
Gestion DD ext !... 

 Créer, gérer un DD de boot... 

Périphériques de sauvegarde, que choisir ? 

Récupération de données !... 

Récupération données [sociétés]...

_________________________
 Boîtiers 3,5" USB/FW [DD & graveurs] !... 

Boîtiers 2,5" USB/FW !... 

_________________________
Installation DD SCSI dans un Mac !...

_________________________
Connectique et bus [ports] (Usb & FW) !...

Connecter des DD ext en série...


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2004)

Quel graveur DVD externe !...
Quel graveur DVD interne !...
Quel graveur DVD ! Interne, externe ! 

Graveur compatible iLife ... 

_______________________
Des gravures et des maux !... 
Des graveurs et des maux !...

_______________________
CD/DVD [Contenance][+-R][R & RW] !... 

_______________________
Graveurs Pioneer [2]...
Graveurs Pioneer [1]... 

Graveurs Iomega et le Mac !...

Graveur LaCie !...

_______________________
P&#233;riph&#233;riques de sauvegarde, que choisir ? 

_______________________
*D&#233;/Zonage / Lecteur DVD Os X !...*

_________________________
 Bo&#238;tiers 3,5" USB/FW [DD & graveurs] !...


----------



## golf (23 Novembre 2004)

Ecran plat, lequel choisir ! 

Mac mini et les écrans !... 

_________________________
Ecrans Apple [2] !...
Ecrans Apple [1] !...

Apple Cinema Displays...
Apple Cinema HD Display 20"
Apple Cinema HD Display 23"
Apple Cinema HD Display 30"

Ecrans Formac !...

Ecrans divers !... 

_________________________
Connectique des écrans !...

_________________________
Orientation de l'écran...

_________________________
Partager clavier/souris /plusieurs machines !...

_________________________
Cartes vidéo ATI
Cartes vidéo nVidia


----------



## golf (23 Novembre 2004)

Pilote scanner universel...

_________________________
Quel scanneur !... 

_________________________
Scanneurs Canon : des scans, des pilotes et des maux !... 

Scanneurs HP : des scans, des pilotes et des maux !...

Scanneurs Epson : des scans, des pilotes et des maux !...

Scanneurs Umax : des scans, des pilotes et des maux !...

Scanneurs Agfa : des scans, des pilotes et des maux !...


----------



## golf (23 Novembre 2004)

MightyMouse Apple [2]...
MightyMouse Apple [1]  [Fermé]

Souris & claviers pour Mac, dont BT [3]...
Souris & claviers pour Mac, dont BT [2]  [Fermé]
Souris & claviers pour Mac, dont BT [1]  [Fermé]

_________________________
Clavier et souris BT Apple [2]...
Clavier et souris BT Apple [1] [Fermé]

Clavier et souris USB Apple !... 

_________________________
Souris et claviers Logitech [2]...
Souris et claviers Logitech [1]  [Fermé]

Souris et claviers MacAlly !... 

Souris et claviers Microsoft !... 

_________________________
Partager clavier/souris /plusieurs machines !...

Clavier Apple /pc 

Clavier pc /Mac [voir ps2]


----------



## golf (23 Novembre 2004)

Bluetooth versus Wifi !... 

BlueTooth et les imprimantes !... 

Périphériques & BlueTooth !... 

Casques et oreillettes [micro] sans fil !... 

Clé WiFi USB [802.11b] : D-Link DWL-122


 _______________________
WiFi [Airport (Extrem & Express)] et les imprimantes !...
WiFi [Airport (Extrem et Express)] et les imprimantes multifonctions !...

________________________
Télécommande pour Mac...


----------



## golf (23 Novembre 2004)

Clés USB [sauf mp3] [1] !... 

Lecteurs de cartes USB [1] !... 

Lecteurs de cartes et autres clés USB [sauf mp3] !... 

________________________
Disquette 3,5" : lecteur & lecture  

Choix d'un onduleur !... 

Onduleurs MGE !...

Télécommande pour Mac...


----------



## golf (30 Décembre 2004)

Quelles enceintes [3]...
Quelles enceintes [2] [Fermé] 
Quelles enceintes [1] [Fermé]

Enceintes : de la musique et des maux !...

________________________
Webcam, que choisir !... 

Webcam : des images, des confs et des maux !... 

iSight : des confs et des maux !...

________________________
Mac et TV 

iBook, PowerBook et TV 

Elgato : EyeTV, EyeHome, EyeConnect [2]...
Elgato : EyeTV, EyeHome, EyeConnect [1] [Fermé]

Tuner TV externe : TVBOX-2 [Energy-Formac]... 

TNT [Tv Num Terrestre] et Mac !... 

________________________
Powerbook : Enregistreur Numerique

Connexion à une télévision 

________________________
Micros et casques/micro pour les Macs [2]...
Micros et casques/micro pour les Macs [1] Fermé

Casques et oreillettes [micro] BlueTooth !... 

________________________
Lecteurs mp3 et le Mac !...

________________________
Domotique [matériels]

________________________
Télécommande pour Mac...


----------



## golf (9 Janvier 2005)

Older Software Downloads...

Forum Jurassic Macs...


----------



## golf (10 Janvier 2005)

Connectique et bus [ports] (Usb & FW) !... 

FireWire : câbes et connectiques... 

La chaîne FireWire 

Multiprise [hub] FireWire !...

Multiprise [hub] USB !... 

Multiprise [hub] mixte Usb & FireWire... 

Le S-ATA émerge... 


Le Mac et les chaînes SCSI !...


----------



## golf (21 Janvier 2005)

Ré-équipement PowerMac G5 [1]...

Ré-équipement PowerMac G3/G4 [2]... 
Ré-équipement PowerMac G3/G4 [1] [Fermé]

Ré-équipement iMac G3 !...

Ré-équipement eMac !...

Ré-équipement iBook [DD, DVD & ram] !...


----------



## golf (28 Février 2005)

Réserve


----------



## golf (1 Mai 2005)

Le bus FireWire... 

Le bus Usb...

Choix de l'option BlueTooth [BT] !...

Introduction au WiFi...







Introduction aux réseaux sans fil...
Introduction au WiFi...
Introduction à Bluetooth...

Le bus Scsi...


----------



## golf (13 Octobre 2005)

*Le PowerMac G5 : *


----------

